# Opinion about snail



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Some weeks ago I received some snails labeled as Thiara scabra...

Some pictures



















it looks exactly as my M. granifera, but this one is quite more large... Now I am not sure is my granifera really is a granifera.

My graniferas from SnailShop.co.uk...




























What do you think??


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Do they burrow? It would seem that having a bulkier shell like that would make it harder to do that.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

They pass most of the time burried...


----------

